

Ask HN: Only 19 days until Christmas - so where is the "new" Mac Pro? - yapcguy


======
snoldak924
I don't think it really qualifies for "gift" status.

~~~
27182818284
Right. The timetable for most of those sales are going to involve what they
know about Apple business sales, not what they know about how families
purchase. It is unlikely, even if you're a film major, that you would want by
Xmas to take with you to college next fall.

~~~
yapcguy
That may be true, but for some indies, it's been years since an upgrade and
they're throwing in the towel even at this late stage.

[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1677214](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1677214)

Some retailers are predicting a launch next week, but how many will they sell?
3000 Euros for a quad-core machine, or 4000 Euros for a 6-core machine...

[http://www.macrumors.com/2013/12/04/german-retailer-
begins-t...](http://www.macrumors.com/2013/12/04/german-retailer-begins-
taking-mac-pro-pre-orders-claims-december-16-availability/)

------
ScottWhigham
Maybe it will be announced on Tuesday? Apple loves Tuesday launches. I haven't
seen any notice of a scheduled event though.

